# Belgium anyone?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just working out our itinerary in detail for the first week (setting off Sunday)

After a night just outside Dunkirk Im heading to an Aire near Bruges and then was going to head to Luxembourg so the route from Bruges to Luxembourg is over 200 miles and mainly motorway by the look of it.

Is there anything worth stopping off to see on this route or worth a slight diversion? Just to break it up a bit.

EDIT: This is my route for week 1. https://goo.gl/maps/irioj


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*belguim anyone*

hi,

wasent that impressed with bruges, but ghent was wonderful, could have spent days round the old town,and there is a free aire just on the edge of town,next to thepolice station, and either tram, or bus straight into the centre,only about 100yds from the aire. cant think of any more,but really liked belguim. all my maps are in the van, which i should be helping fill, because we are off to ireland,at six in the morning. but bernard as per normal,has deciced that we need a metal plate on the back box,dont ask........
the joy of having a guy that can build anything.

mags


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm Ghent huh? Thanks Mags. I have been through all the aires on route to Luxembourg and not found much of interest along the way but will revise the route to include Ghent which is just off the motorway anyway.

Everyone raves about Bruges so I guess we will just have to see for ourselves. I suppose its one of the joys of motorhoming that if somewhere is not up to your expectations its very easy just to move along and we are going that way anyhow.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Han sur Lesse is nice little town; just off the autoroute on the way down to Lux. There was an aire last time I was there. Caves if you fancy that sort of thing. Good belgian beer(!) A pleasant overnight.

aire official link
http://www.valdelesse.be/en/accommo...ome-overnight-car-park-han-sur-lesse/403.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Barry, I would check your van for any loose fittings as some of the Belgium roads including M ways, are like driving over corrugated steel.
And the roadworks go on and on and on and on (if you get my drift>)
Seriously!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like there are 3 possible stopovers in and around the city of Ghent but I dont like the look of any of them. This place looks ok for a day or two and cycle paths by the river. Will just use the bike to get to Ghent. http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=21112


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Hey Barry, I would check your van for any loose fittings as some of the Belgium roads including M ways, are like driving over corrugated steel.
> And the roadworks go on and on and on and on (if you get my drift>)
> Seriously!


Yes Grath I know. Ive been twice before, once just to Ypres and then to the Mosel where we just hurtled through the entire country without stopping but I remember even the motorway was pretty grim. Will have to watch that on the bike.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

I second the call of Ghent being much better than Bruges :thumbleft:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Han sur Lesse is nice little town; just off the autoroute on the way down to Lux. There was an aire last time I was there. Caves if you fancy that sort of thing. Good belgian beer(!) A pleasant overnight.
> 
> aire official link
> http://www.valdelesse.be/en/accommo...ome-overnight-car-park-han-sur-lesse/403.html


Thanks for that. Looks like a nice spot.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I went south of Brussels and found I was 200 years too late for this event:

http://waterlooassociation.org.uk/Bi-centenary.html

Memorable visit for all that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I went south of Brussels and found I was 200 years too late for this event:
> 
> http://waterlooassociation.org.uk/Bi-centenary.html
> 
> Memorable visit for all that.


Nah, I'm not going there, was never keen on Abba anyway. :grin2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

siggie said:


> I second the call of Ghent being much better than Bruges :thumbleft:


Thirded - I really hate that machine they have at Bruges that grabs you by the ankles turns you upside down and shakes all the money out of your pockets. 

PS I never go that way to Luxembourg anyway, I head southeast towards Lille, Mons and Charleroix and miss out the Bruges/Ghent/Brussels/Liege bit and coincidentally the worst motorways.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I can second the Aire at Han sur Lesse.

If you haven't "done" les Grottes then do so this time.

A magical experience.

On our way back from Luxembourg last year we took the old road.

The N40 (Belge) runs parallel to the A4 motorway and then dives off through a tiny chunk of France, the town of Givet.

After that hang a left off the N40 (Belge) on to the N49 (France), through Mauberge thence to Valenciennes where you can join the motorway system around Lille to the Manche ports.

Doing it the other way round - outbound is also a good idea because it takes you very close to Han sur Lesse et ses Grottes.

See - pippin can make useful posts!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Bastogne (almost in Luxembourg) has a free aire near the centre and is well worth a visit.

http://en.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/3563-Bastogne

It is the city that was at the epicentre of the "Battle of the Bulge".

http://www.bastognewarmuseum.be/home.html

If you are there over a weekend the market near the football stadium is truly amazing.

PS It even has a pub that sells Donkey milk............
http://www.paysdebastogne.be/en/discover/attractions?id=170#.Vaf84LU9WSo


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I went south of Brussels and found I was 200 years too late for this event:
> 
> http://waterlooassociation.org.uk/Bi-centenary.html
> 
> Memorable visit for all that.


We called in May, roadworks galore, going again in August to pick up the odd cannonball :smile2:

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Bastogne (almost in Luxembourg) has a free aire near the centre and is well worth a visit.
> 
> http://en.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/3563-Bastogne
> 
> ...


Ah yes! Fantastic thanks. I remember that from the series "Band of Brothers", an horrific battle of WW2. On the list

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

siggie said:


> I second the call of Ghent being much better than Bruges :thumbleft:


 Another vote for Ghent.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I like both Bruges and Ghent, however Ghent is far less "touristy". Another nice place along the (shortest) way via Brussels is Namur. It has an aire at Place André Ryckmans, behind the tennis hall.

If you are interested in civil engineering, especially boat lifts, then the area around La Louvière is a must-see. 4 old hydraulic lifts, still operational (for pleasure craft only), originally designed by Edwin Clark who also built the Anderton boat lift. One modern lift, replacing the four old ones. And a bit further to the north the inclined plane at Ronquières.

BTW, nearby Charleroi claims to be the ugliest city of the world. There are actually guided tours to the gloomiest places (Chaleroi Adventure). :wink2:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Ghent is a tremendous place to visit.

Place is beer heaven.

I quite like Tournai where will be stopping off on the way to Luxembourg and onto Saarburg in a couple of weeks time


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again, added Namur to the list. will also be going to Saarburg after Luxembourg.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are interested in civil engineering, especially boat lifts, then the area around La Louvière is a must-see. 4 old hydraulic lifts, still operational (for pleasure craft only), originally designed by Edwin Clark who also built the Anderton boat lift. One modern lift, replacing the four old ones. And a bit further to the north the inclined plane at Ronquières.
> 
> ...


Plenty of wild places there


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We stayed at Han sur Lesse last year it's very nice and the Aire is very central there is a toilet block - closed overnight but handy in the mornings.
We visited the caves lot of up and down walking but interesting.
The town is nice even if you miss the caves.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thank Mees. I think we will go there but may have to give the caves a miss unless my knees improve. I also suspect that after doing the Goufre de Padirac in the south of France anything after that will be disappointing. I had a look at the website and wasnt blown away. Quite expensive as well.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

Another vote for Han Sur Lesse. Stayed at the aire there last year, on a car park but pleasant enough. It's a few years since I went down the caves but they were good, started with a train ride up the hill then walked through the cave, leaving by boat with a cannon being fired in the exit chamber.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We found Dinant, birthplace of the inventor of the saxophone attractive and interesting

Malcolm


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Plus 1 for Dinant.

There is a cablecar that takes you up/down to the citadel which has fantastic views of the river and town, and little bars alongside the river.

Careful going in, as from memory there is a narrowing between rocks that is 2.7m width.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Three for Ghent.... And nowhere near as many tourists.

The Guillotine in the castle gave me the creeps though. Strangely fascinating.


Al' ...


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks once again. There seems to be a few good places to see all in the same area. I had only anticipated a couple of days or so in Belgium but its probably going to be at least a week now! 

I suspect the itinerary which I think is ambitious will slip anyway. Doesnt matter.


----------

